# Selling My Shop Probs.



## Johnny2Puffs (8/11/13)

Been trying to sell my business that is in a Gov owned property. This is how it works:

All buyers are denied by "management". They have to check any buyer for credit worthiness they say. All the buyers I have sent to them have been denied an interview.

All my emails to them stating that I require an appointment for an interview have gone unanswered.

Then a breakthrough. One of the guys is a coloured and told me that the big guys will determine who buys. They have Nigerians that buy up all the shops on their properties and get handouts every month.

I just "sold" mine to the coloured guy that will give it to the Nigerians at my price but benefit with monthly kickbacks.
That is how business works in SA.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (8/11/13)

Must add. The Nigerians will pay big bucks to get shops in the "suburbs" for safety. They work on the syndicate method. ie. They all pile in and help each other out with money. 
After the sale, one older guy that I did not know came into the shop and gave quick instructions to the "buyers" as to changes and just as quickly disappeared.


----------

